

Ask HN: What are your top 3 Comp Sci books? - dil8


======
brudgers
Well there are currently four volumes of _TAoCP_ , so I guess I'll drop Volume
2. I can't see myself ever even contemplating implementing a number system or
pseudo-random algorithm from first principles.

Not that I am likely to implement much of the other three volumes. They're top
because they remind me of how many sigma I am away from the long tail of CS.

------
Codhisattva
"The C Programming Language" by the Dynamic Duo "Structure and Interpretation
of Computer Programs" "Design Patterns" by the Gang of Four

------
Tunecrew
kind of an old school selection:

Deitel & Deitel (all of them?)

Kernighan & Ritchie - The C Programming Language

Numerical Recipes in C

